
Nokia Siemens Closes $975M Acquisition Of Motorola Solutions’ Wireless Assets - lotusleaf1987
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/29/nokia-siemens-closes-975m-acquisition-of-motorola-solutions-wireless-network-assets/
======
hollerith
Seems Motorola's handset business is not included.

